# Disaster has struck



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

Hi all

I have just broken my one and only tank. The subtank mini I broke the glass.

Anyone have something for sale that's not worth a kidney?

Either replacement glass, bell cap or rba in Cape Town ?

Please help


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Barak (28/8/15)

Hey man. What area of cape town are you in? I have a spare glass for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

In tableview where you at?


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Barak (28/8/15)

Milnerton. I dont have it with me at the moment, its at work, but i can get it to you tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

Sending a pm 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

Problem solved thank you so much 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Eequinox (28/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Problem solved thank you so much
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


how did you break the glass ?


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

It was knocked off my desk 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Eequinox (28/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> It was knocked off my desk
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


eina ! at least the glass is not too expensive


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

Yeah I know


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Eequinox (28/8/15)

i knocked mine off as well but was very very lucky


----------



## Buan Stanley (28/8/15)

I'm gonna get a bell cap too just incase


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Eequinox (28/8/15)

wo


Buan Stanley said:


> I'm gonna get a bell cap too just incase
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


haven't seen those yet


----------



## acorn (28/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> wo
> 
> haven't seen those yet



@Eequinox here is a link: Subtank Mini Bell cap

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

acorn said:


> @Eequinox here is a link: Subtank Mini Bell cap


ah cool thanks it does look different that's a given

Reactions: Like 1


----------

